# Favorite MAC plum lipstick?



## Aerynna (Apr 9, 2007)

And by plum, I mean anything purplish, lavendarish.  Can be a purple-red, a plummy pink, a straight up purple, a lavender glaze....whatever.

I'm NW20, and my favorite is my love, Hyper, for lipstick, or Pop Mode for lipgloss.  I also adore Desire.

But plums for lips are my absolute favorite so I'm looking for more!


----------



## electrostars (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: [B]Favorite MAC plum lipstick?[/B]*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Aerynna* 

 
_And by plum, I mean anything purplish, lavendarish. Can be a purple-red, a plummy pink, a straight up purple, a lavender glaze....whatever.

I'm NW20, and my favorite is my love, Hyper, for lipstick, or Pop Mode for lipgloss. I also adore Desire.

But plums for lips are my absolute favorite so I'm looking for more!_

 

nw20 and odyssey. it's my HG lipstick.


----------



## PigmentJunkie (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: [B]Favorite MAC plum lipstick?[/B]*

Plum Dandy and Up the Amp


----------



## cosmo_girl (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: [B]Favorite MAC plum lipstick?[/B]*

I'm NC25 and I love Rebel, Odyssey, and Captive. Oh and I'm also really loving Full Blown right now. I've been wearing it A LOT!


----------



## ledonatella (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: [B]Favorite MAC plum lipstick?[/B]*

I'm NW20 and my faves would be Curiositease, Primped Up, and Legendary Femme is kinda plum with berry tones. Oh, and VGVI gloss.


----------



## greatscott2000 (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: [B]Favorite MAC plum lipstick?[/B]*

Plum Pair from last year's Classic Coordinates collection is a good plum . Plumful is nice too.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: [B]Favorite MAC plum lipstick?[/B]*

Exuberant!


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: [B]Favorite MAC plum lipstick?[/B]*

VV6 and full blown


----------



## amoona (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: [B]Favorite MAC plum lipstick?[/B]*

I'm REALLY loving Full Blown from Balloonacy.


----------



## eco (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: [B]Favorite MAC plum lipstick?[/B]*

i second oddessy as being an amazing plum/purple!
I also like overdone (a darker, smoky plum)
and deep in love (le) is an amplified creme that I love love love... a dark plum but very easy to lighten up.


----------



## electrostars (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: [B]Favorite MAC plum lipstick?[/B]*

i just got full blown and its gorgeous but i haven't even worn it yet..so..but its pretty in the tube.


----------



## LuvBeMac (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: [B]Favorite MAC plum lipstick?[/B]*

Plumful!!


----------



## Arabella (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: [B]Favorite MAC plum lipstick?[/B]*

Cyber and Velvet. I love dark purples.


----------



## a914butterfly (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: [B]Favorite MAC plum lipstick?[/B]*

primped up l/s(too bad its discontinuted), perky lipglass, and x-pose l/s (also discontinued)


----------



## neeshie (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: [B]Favorite MAC plum lipstick?[/B]*

Fluid!


----------



## stefania905 (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: [B]Favorite MAC plum lipstick?[/B]*

plum dandy!


----------

